# Best Wool Cover for Prefolds??



## yummama (Jun 26, 2008)

I have decided to go with Green Mountain Diaper Co. prefolds and am wondering if anyone has a favorite wool cover for over prefolds. I really, really like the little beetle/better for babies wool cover, but I'm afraid it can't handle the bulk of a prefold (although I do intend to by the newborn size and the infant size--perhaps with the newborn it would be small enough?). Does anyone have experience with the little beetle wool covers or have another favorite wool cover for over prefolds? Also, could you share your preferred prefold folding method? Do you just fold it in three? Do you use a snappi? pins? any advice would be great. Also, has anyone used the Vermont Diaper Co. wool covers? I would love to buy local, I just haven't heard anything about them.

Thanks!


----------



## katie9143 (Oct 3, 2006)

these are awesome!! they stay on so secure - no need for pins or a snappi - def worth the price in my opinion

http://maineclothdiapercompany.com/c...3/prevstart/0/


----------



## yummama (Jun 26, 2008)

I hadn't even seen those--thanks for bringing them to my attention!


----------



## Ifluffedthree (Dec 3, 2004)

Nikky's
still my all time favorite. Shaking off dust is has been around so long. LOL
very good cover -- even the polyester were bulletproof with my super heavy wetters-at night.
http://naturalbaby.stores.yahoo.net/cottonnikky.html


----------



## TexasMum (Jun 7, 2008)

I use Diasana covers. Honestly, I have never tried anything else. I have never needed to. They have never, ever failed me.


----------



## fancyoats (Jun 12, 2008)

we have been using loveybums wool covers pretty much exclusively -- we have three of their crepe and three of their interlock and they have been bulletproof!


----------



## yummama (Jun 26, 2008)

woah--I just spent a long time on the lovelybums website--great colors and still a relatively local company for me. Thanks for telling me about that!


----------



## riverside knitter (Jun 26, 2007)

I really like swaddlebees merino wrap with aplix closure, though the loveybums interlock is my go-to night cover.


----------



## fancyoats (Jun 12, 2008)

no problem. i think loveybums are a great company, and the shipping was super fast, and she even included a few wool doublers gratis with my order.

as far as the sizing goes, we are using green-edge infant prefolds from gmd and medium loveybums, and they are fitting just fine still (amy was 16 lbs at her 6 month wbv, but is 9 months now, pedi visit next week, so not quite sure how much she weighs now, probably close to 18 lbs) the fabric of the loveybums is really stretchy, and the sizing runs pretty true, in my experience. amy is close to outgrowing the green-edge pfs, and will be graduating up to the brown-edge soon, and the loveybums still fit over the brown-edges, which are definitely more bulky. i don't forsee her growing out of the loveybums any time soon, she is still on the same snap setting as she was 6 months ago when i first received them

before amy was born, we bought 3 doz orange-edge newborn prefolds from gmd, along with 3 doz green-edge infants (which i think have since been replaced by the yellow-edge which are a bit wider) and the newborn size were only useful for the first two weeks or so. after that, i just ended up folding down the green-edge infants (which are the same width as the nb size). so i think you could skip the newborn prefolds, especially if your baby isn't going to be super teeny. (amy was born at 7lbs5oz, pretty average)

p.s. we always snappi, and we use the "angel-wing" fold. i've tried pinning prefolds, but not gotten the hang of it, cause they always droop at the legs for me. we also have some fitteds that i made, and i do pin those, but with pfs i snappi.


----------



## yummama (Jun 26, 2008)

Fancyoats--THANK YOU for all of that info. I was planning to order 3 dozen of the orange edge--thank goodness I heard from you first! I will only order the yellow edge and save some money for covers. I am definitely going to get at least two lovelybums covers based on your rec. A couple of questions--did you start at size medium in the lovely bums? How often do you wash the covers and how often do you lanolize them? What kind of soap do you use? And do you find that 6 is plenty or would you rather have more (I am petrified of running out of covers--probably something I need to get over since they aren't cheap!)
Sorry for all the questions--I am just super curious about your system!


----------



## mamasthree (Jul 15, 2006)

I love loveybums covers as well. I used the NB/SM size over infant size prefolds with no problems (top of prefold folded down, snappied). Mediums are pretty big on a newborn, and the leg openings don't tend to fit tight enough until they get a little chunk on 'em. The NB/SM size fit longer than most newborn covers since they are so stretchy.

Don't forget to check out their seconds frequently. I've gotten lots of items for less than full price, and I usually can't even see the flaw.

I wash the covers every 3 weeks or so with sudz-n-dudz wool wash. I've never lanolized after the initial treatment (the wash I use is lanolin rich). When my dd was little, if a little poo leaked out onto the cover, I would just spot wash it with a wool wash bar. If you're good with a snappi, 6 wool covers are more than enough. Just hang 'em to dry in between uses! I got by fine with 3, but I used sposies at night (I use AIOs mostly now).


----------



## fancyoats (Jun 12, 2008)

i actually didn't know about loveybums until amy was a few months old, so for the newborn stage, we started out in these:
http://www.affordablediapers.com/ser...ory=Wool+Wraps

they are made from recycled sweaters and are super cheap (i didn't want to spend a lot of money on something she would outgrow so quickly. when amy was about three months, i ordered medium loveybums.

i have found six covers to be more than enough. i also knitted some longies while i was pregnant, which we usually use for nighttime. i rotate between the six loveybums during the day and then i rotate which longies i use for night. i also rotate which ones i wash. i usually wash 1 or 2 items per week, so an individual item probably goes close to a month between washings (unless there is a poosplosion). for regular washing, i have used eucalan woolwash and kookaburra woolwash, both with good results. for spot-cleaning, i have heard great things about the sudz-n-dudz bar, but i have had fine results just scrubbing with a dab of baby shampoo. the baby shampoo does make it necessary to re-lanolize, since it would strip lanolin out and the cover's water-proof-ness would be compromised. i pretty much lanolize every time i wash.

and re: the orange-edge pfs: you may consider, as a compromise, getting just one dozen of these, they can always be used as doublers later on, which would extend their usefulness


----------



## yummama (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks FancyOats and Mamasthree.I was worried about having to wash the whole cover if some poo got on it, but I didn't think about spot cleaning--glad to know I can do that. Wool seems much more manageable now that I know it doesn't need to be completely washed too often. I was given several NB covers (bumkins and thirsties), so I guess I will get my use out of those and just order mediums in the lovely bums. I want to use wool from the beginning, but in the interest of saving some money, I guess I should start with what I have!


----------

